# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  How is your bow hunting going?

## Backsteaks

There doesnt seem to be a lot happening on the archery section of the forum. For you bow hunters, who has been getting out for a walk? 

I managed to leave the rifle at home for the first time in a while over the weekend. Left home late morning after finishing work on Sunday, an hour later arrived to the car park into one of the popular public land blocks here in Marlborough. Strapped the bow to my pack and climbed for the next 3 hours into a basin to look for a deer on evening. Over the next couple of hours I glassed with no luck, only picking up a few goats but no deer. With the day getting on I decided to make a stalk on a mob of goats before heading back to the Ute. Got within 10m to one billy and put an arrow in him, beauty. 
I kept making my way down the hill checking a couple of clearings on the way, one of the clearings had a nice boar on it. I got to 40m before the wind swirled and the pig lived to see another day. By then it was almost dark so I picked up the pace and made it to the Ute right on dark.

----------


## Pete_D

Nice Billy  @Backsteaks ......my son just shot his first goat with his compound bow recently. I wasn't there but it sounded like an exciting stalk in some tight stuff and he was stoked. Definitely takes a lot of skill and patience and very rewarding.

----------


## Sauer

Different type of bow, but my son shot his first deer with a crossbow in the second week of February. It was really spectacular to watch, and surprised me a bit how lethal the crossbow was. Hit her front on in the lower throat area and out behind a front leg. She only made it about 5 metres before collapsing. 38 metre shot by rangefinder.

----------


## gonetropo

i lost the use of my right arm for 5 years, would love another bow now i have recovered

----------


## Preacher

Want to put another meat animal in freezer with lead before everything starts howling.  Really keen to take Stag during roar with recurve.

Reminds me I should be practicing more.

----------


## stug

My bow hunting has been frustrating but enjoyable. Shot a good size boar Dec 2020, missed a red hind March 2021 had the bow drawn back on one other deer New Year’s Eve. Been close to a few others but no chance of a shot. Hoping to get out a couple of times before the end of March.

----------


## Shearer

I haven't had the bow out for about 12 months now. A niggling shoulder injury is making it gather dust on the wall.  :Sad:

----------


## Billbob

Im trying out traditional Bow this roar, if i don't get anything ill still have fun doing it. Got myself a Bear Super Kodiak 53lb at 28

----------


## Backsteaks

Nice one guys. Here’s a bull I took earlier in the year with my bow

----------


## MarkN

Fantastic! Great Photo!

----------


## Billbob

I've never bow hunted yet. I decided on New Years Eve to learn a completely new skill this year to throw me out of my comfort zone so I took up a traditional bow. Brought a Black Hunter bow first and then snapped up a Bear Super Kodiak 64" 53lb @28. Been practicing every opportunity I can and slowly have brought my groupings down to an average of 4" at 20m when I get my form right. 

Matt from Arrowhead Archery tuned arrows for me, full length Victory CarbonTrad 350 80gn inserts 125gn OZcut broadheads and to top it all off... not by design.... I'm Supporting Ukraine with the Blue and Yellow fletching - hoping this brings me good luck  :Grin:

----------


## Friwi

I missed a hind at 15 m last night. Perfect presentation for the shot. I just got too excited and blew the release:-(

----------


## stug

> I missed a hind at 15 m last night. Perfect presentation for the shot. I just got too excited and blew the release:-(


Bugger!

----------


## silentscope

My consistent daily 30y groups. Next week will be the true test to see if I can find some quarry and make it all happen.

----------


## Backsteaks

There doesnt seem to be a lot happening on the archery section of the forum. For you bow hunters, who has been getting out for a walk? 

I managed to leave the rifle at home for the first time in a while over the weekend. Left home late morning after finishing work on Sunday, an hour later arrived to the car park into one of the popular public land blocks here in Marlborough. Strapped the bow to my pack and climbed for the next 3 hours into a basin to look for a deer on evening. Over the next couple of hours I glassed with no luck, only picking up a few goats but no deer. With the day getting on I decided to make a stalk on a mob of goats before heading back to the Ute. Got within 10m to one billy and put an arrow in him, beauty. 
I kept making my way down the hill checking a couple of clearings on the way, one of the clearings had a nice boar on it. I got to 40m before the wind swirled and the pig lived to see another day. By then it was almost dark so I picked up the pace and made it to the Ute right on dark.

----------


## Pete_D

Nice Billy  @Backsteaks ......my son just shot his first goat with his compound bow recently. I wasn't there but it sounded like an exciting stalk in some tight stuff and he was stoked. Definitely takes a lot of skill and patience and very rewarding.

----------


## Sauer

Different type of bow, but my son shot his first deer with a crossbow in the second week of February. It was really spectacular to watch, and surprised me a bit how lethal the crossbow was. Hit her front on in the lower throat area and out behind a front leg. She only made it about 5 metres before collapsing. 38 metre shot by rangefinder.

----------


## gonetropo

i lost the use of my right arm for 5 years, would love another bow now i have recovered

----------


## Preacher

Want to put another meat animal in freezer with lead before everything starts howling.  Really keen to take Stag during roar with recurve.

Reminds me I should be practicing more.

----------


## stug

My bow hunting has been frustrating but enjoyable. Shot a good size boar Dec 2020, missed a red hind March 2021 had the bow drawn back on one other deer New Year’s Eve. Been close to a few others but no chance of a shot. Hoping to get out a couple of times before the end of March.

----------


## Shearer

I haven't had the bow out for about 12 months now. A niggling shoulder injury is making it gather dust on the wall.  :Sad:

----------


## Billbob

Im trying out traditional Bow this roar, if i don't get anything ill still have fun doing it. Got myself a Bear Super Kodiak 53lb at 28

----------


## Backsteaks

Nice one guys. Here’s a bull I took earlier in the year with my bow

----------


## MarkN

Fantastic! Great Photo!

----------


## Billbob

I've never bow hunted yet. I decided on New Years Eve to learn a completely new skill this year to throw me out of my comfort zone so I took up a traditional bow. Brought a Black Hunter bow first and then snapped up a Bear Super Kodiak 64" 53lb @28. Been practicing every opportunity I can and slowly have brought my groupings down to an average of 4" at 20m when I get my form right. 

Matt from Arrowhead Archery tuned arrows for me, full length Victory CarbonTrad 350 80gn inserts 125gn OZcut broadheads and to top it all off... not by design.... I'm Supporting Ukraine with the Blue and Yellow fletching - hoping this brings me good luck  :Grin:

----------


## Friwi

I missed a hind at 15 m last night. Perfect presentation for the shot. I just got too excited and blew the release:-(

----------


## stug

> I missed a hind at 15 m last night. Perfect presentation for the shot. I just got too excited and blew the release:-(


Bugger!

----------


## silentscope

My consistent daily 30y groups. Next week will be the true test to see if I can find some quarry and make it all happen.

----------

